# Cannondale Si crank vs. Campy Record crank



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Any one have compare the two ? Your thoughts.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Hollowgram SISL is lighter and stiffer.

And backordered till so time after 2014-15. If you thinking about building a frame up and ordering the cranks seperate, good luck. If you want a Cannondale *WITH* these (or any frame with these for that matter) your best bet is to buy one of the models that comes with the cranks. Otherwise its going to be a long wait.  

Starnut


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Placed the order this week and ETA from Cannondale is 04/15/08 for delivery.


----------



## greg44 (Feb 15, 2008)

Good luck, mine has been on order for months. ETA from cannondale 2/15/08???


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

That is what the LBS told me, I can't wait until the new crank install on my System Six.


----------



## greg44 (Feb 15, 2008)

I can't wait either. I'm riding the 3 state 3 mountain century in Chattanooga, Tn May 3rd and would really like to be on my sl compact instead of my si standard. Cannondale rep promised it would be in b4 century. I sure hope he wasn't talking about the '09 3state 3 mtn.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Thats odd...........


I'm sitting on about $6K at wholesale of back orders on these things that were ordered for custom super6s and system6s for two teams we work with. I ordered some in January that haven't shown up yet.

I placed an order on 4/3 for 6 more sets and my dates are anywear from 4/12 (for the ones I placed a long time ago) to 6/14 for the current ones. FYI, if you want a compact its quite a bit longer as the spiders are holding it up.

Further, ceramic BBs are out untill after 5/24 so you might get a crank but no BB to go with it. STD BBs should be more avaliable...........I hope.

Starnut


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Is all the SL version comes with ceramic bearing ?


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Zamboni:

I sure hope your LBS has received accurate info from Cannondale. Ordered my Super Six framset in November, received it in late January. Ordered Hollowgram SL as well. Still haven't received them. Weather is turning around and my SuperSix frameset tells me that she's awfully lonely without her cranks. You can install standard or ceramic bearings.

CHL


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

CHL said:


> Zamboni:
> 
> I sure hope your LBS has received accurate info from Cannondale. Ordered my Super Six framset in November, received it in late January. Ordered Hollowgram SL as well. Still haven't received them. Weather is turning around and my SuperSix frameset tells me that she's awfully lonely without her cranks. You can install standard or ceramic bearings.
> 
> CHL


Or you could order a pair from Enduro Fork Seal. Scroll down about 1/2 page they sell for $62.00.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Thanks for the URL.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I bet you all the Super Six bike get priority over spare parts order but hopefully Cannondale will deliver as promised.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

zamboni said:


> Is all the SL version comes with ceramic bearing ?


The cranks don't actually come with anything other than the cranks themselves. The ceramic kit included all the spacers, spindle, and the bearings. Have your dealer order #KA019 for you. Thats the whole kit with the ceramic bearings. Your'll also need the little crank bolts............that don't come with the kit. #KP022 is the red bolts for the ceramic kit. The bolts should be $15-20 and the BB is/should be $165. 

You might be able to save time by buying the standard kit which doesn't have ceramic bearings but has everything else. Its $110. 



stwok said:


> Or you could order a pair from Enduro Fork Seal. Scroll down about 1/2 page they sell for $62.00.


That would work.............you still need all the wavy washers, shields, c-clips, spacers, and of course the spindle. You could order the standard kit and then buy these. So you'd have 1 and 1/2 BBs for $173. 

Starnut


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

CHL said:


> Zamboni:
> 
> I sure hope your LBS has received accurate info from Cannondale. Ordered my Super Six framset in November, received it in late January. Ordered Hollowgram SL as well. Still haven't received them. Weather is turning around and my SuperSix frameset tells me that she's awfully lonely without her cranks. You can install standard or ceramic bearings.
> 
> CHL


I hate the waiting game.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Appreciated the order details and I will check with my LBS and see if they have any update, the owner also contacted the local rep and see if he can locate a set for me.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

STARNUT said:


> The cranks don't actually come with anything other than the cranks themselves. The ceramic kit included all the spacers, spindle, and the bearings. Have your dealer order #KA019 for you. Thats the whole kit with the ceramic bearings. Your'll also need the little crank bolts............that don't come with the kit. #KP022 is the red bolts for the ceramic kit. The bolts should be $15-20 and the BB is/should be $165.
> 
> You might be able to save time by buying the standard kit which doesn't have ceramic bearings but has everything else. Its $110.
> 
> ...


Just revised the order today for the BB from regular to ceramic version, ETA is end of Apr 08, will se if that comes through.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Greg44,

Did you recieve your si crank ? Mine came on last Friday with no BB need to contact Cannodale by next week.


----------



## greg44 (Feb 15, 2008)

zamboni,
That's good to hear that your's came in. At least they are shipping them. No, I have not heard from mine yet.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Contacted Cannondale about two weeks ago. The Customer Service rep (via email) told me that mine should arrive around mid May. Looks like I'll be riding then. I already have the bearings and spindle. Strange that you guys have delays in receiving these. Wonder if the spindles and bearings have gone into back order as well.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I wanted the ceramic version but they told me it won't be available until end of May, at this point I really want to upgrade the crank as soos as possible, question is should I wait for the ceramic or take the regular version which currently in stock.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

zamboni said:


> I wanted the ceramic version but they told me it won't be available until end of May, at this point I really want to upgrade the crank as soos as possible, question is should I wait for the ceramic or take the regular version which currently in stock.


Now that the weather is finally getting nice, do you have something to ride while you wait?
If you do .......... it's not that long of time ..... I would wait!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

My current set up is Campy Record triple but I hated the wating game.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

stwok,

ETA for the ceramic bearing is end of July 08 so I took the regular version instead for now and plan to do an upgrade at a later time.


----------

